# Erste Intel Skylake Benchmarks



## S754 (30. April 2015)

*Erste Intel Skylake Benchmarks*

Nun sind auch erste Benchmarks zu Intel Skylake aufgetaucht. Es wird erwartet, dass der Intel Core i7-6700k das Flagschiff darstellen soll.  Die CPU hat 4 Kerne + HT, welche eine Taktfrequenz von 4.0 GHz aufweisen und im Turbo Modus auf bis zu 4.2 GHz hochtakten. Der i7 hat 8MB L3 Cache und eine Unterstützung für DDR 3 und DDR 4 RAM.

Leider sind die Benchmarks etwas enttäuschend wie man sieht, der Leistungsunterschied ist nicht sonderlich groß im Vergleich zur alten Generation.
Es wird erwartet, dass Intel die neuen Skylake CPUs im August zum IDF vorstellt.

Quelle: First Intel Skylake desktop CPU benchmarks arrive​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (30. April 2015)

Haben sich nicht viele auf Skylake massiv gefreut? Oder war das nur wegen DDR4 RAM?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. April 2015)

Das Ganze ist tatsächlich schon ein paar Tage älter:

Intel Skylake: Bilder und Benchmarks aufgetaucht


----------



## S754 (30. April 2015)

Ich sehe auf PCGH keine Benchmarks. Nur Text, der interessante Teil fehlt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2015)

Sind eben nur die typischen 5-10% mehr IPC. Das wird sich nach dem erscheinen von ZEN ja hoffentlich ändern. 

Die Benchmarks waren in der Quelle: First Intel Skylake desktop CPU benchmarks arrive


----------



## Ion (30. April 2015)

Na die Mehrleistung ist doch ein Witz. 
Aber auch gut, dann bleibt mein 3770K noch ne Weile drin!


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. April 2015)

Intel kann es sich doch leisten^^ ...bin immer noch absolut zufrieden mit meinem 2600K... 

brauche ich meinem System lediglich ne SSD, ne schnellere GPU und mehr Ram zu spendieren... fetzt doch


----------



## Gysi1901 (30. April 2015)

Najaa, Moment. Ich konnte keine Angaben zur Durchführung der Benchmarks finden. Wenn sie beim 6700K nichts am Takt verändert haben, kommt der Tatsache große Bedeutung zu, dass der Turbotakt der CPU niedriger ist als beim 4790K. Trotzdem gibt es z. B. im Falle von 3DMark einen Zuwachs von mehr als zehn Prozent. Das ist durchaus beachtlch, wie ich finde.
Dass nichts dabei rumkommt, wenn man Crysis 3 in FHD mit einer GTX 780 laufen lässt, hätte ich denen vorher sagen können


----------



## RavionHD (30. April 2015)

Als Besitzer eines i5 3470 werde ich mir ein i7 6770K holen mit DDR4, einfach weil mein i5 3470 mit 3.5 Ghz viel zu oft limitiert (und ich keine OC Möglichkeit habe), gerade in CPU lastigen Spielen (Battlefield 4 MP 64 Spieler, Assassin's Creed:Unity, Watch Dogs, GTAV beim Fahren usw) stört es, daher wird es bei mir der i7 6770K mit DDR4 Ram,.
Ich hoffe ich ebkomme die Kombi aus CPU, Ram und Mainboard für ~500 Euro.


----------



## facehugger (30. April 2015)

War doch zu erwarten, das Skylake nicht alles dagewesene wegfegt Man schreibe eine größere Zahl vor das Produkt und die Dinger werden wieder gekauft wie warme Semmeln. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Zitat aus Tron Legacy: "was macht das neue OS besser wie das alte? Dieses Jahr steht eine 12 auf der Schachtel"...

Selbst mit nem i5-2500k/i7-2600k muss man nicht wechseln. Intel ist ja auch nicht unter Zugzwang, AMD pennt in Sachen CPU (leider) ja...

Gruß


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. April 2015)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Intel kann es sich doch leisten^^ ...bin immer noch absolut zufrieden mit meinem 2600K...
> 
> brauche ich meinem System lediglich ne SSD, ne schnellere GPU und mehr Ram zu spendieren... fetzt doch



Stimmt, fetzt xD

Mal im ernst: Seit Sandy trimmt Intel auf iGPU und Effizienz.
Die paar Prozente CPU Leistung nimmt man zwar gerne mit, aber aufrüsten braucht mal dafür nicht.

Der i7 ist eindeutig mein bisher bester und nachhaltigster Hardwarekauf.
Wird jede Generation wieder bestätigt


----------



## razzor1984 (30. April 2015)

Bin mal auf einen ausgiebigen test gespannt. Spezielles interesse wie viel Fps der neue i7 mit dem x265 codec schafft. 
Mein 6300 is da leider am ende, crf20 gurkt er bei 8fps herum das is zu langsam trotz oc


----------



## Kinguin (30. April 2015)

Mein aktueller i5 von 2012 tut es auch noch 
Ist zwar ein Non k,und nur @ 3,7Ghz aber in den Spielen, die ich habe, reicht das durch aus.
Wie es bei TW3,einen meiner Favoriten ,dieses Jahr aussehen wird,mal abwarten - mache mir da aber keine Sorgen.

Eine kurze Frage, lohnt sich DDR4 wirklich?
Ich habe oft gelesen in den letzten Monaten, dass man sich wegen DDR4 freut den Gaming PC aufzurüsten, aber hätte das denn einen guten Mehrwert gegenüber DDR3 ?
Nach 4 Jahren hätte ich durch aus Lust wieder einen neuen KomplettPC für mich zu basteln.


----------



## S754 (30. April 2015)

DDR4 lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Die Neuerungen sind nicht relevant und Geschwindigkeitsvorteile sind fast nicht vorhanden.

Der Sprung von DDR2 auf 3 war um einiges größer. Vorteil gibts für Laptops etc., da sind die Akkulaufzeiten höher weil DDR4 weniger verbraucht.


----------



## Nazzy (30. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mein aktueller i5 von 2012 tut es auch noch
> Ist zwar ein Non k,und nur @ 3,7Ghz aber in den Spielen, die ich habe, reicht das durch aus.
> Wie es bei TW3,einen meiner Favoriten ,dieses Jahr aussehen wird,mal abwarten - mache mir da aber keine Sorgen.



yop, same here.


----------



## Neronimo (30. April 2015)

dann bin ich wieder in Haswell Extreme () bestätigt und kann endlich wieder beruhigt schlafen. Der Gedanke an: "Neuer Computer  im Mai oder Skylake zu Weihnachten!?" trieb mir immer den Gedanken an Schlaf raus...
Aber skylake Extreme darf dann gerne auch kommen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. April 2015)

Schon irgendwie schön das Broadwell/Skylake derartig mies werden, dann hat sich meine Investition von 2011-3/Haswell-E noch mehr bezahlt gemacht, klingt jetzt etwas irre für die meisten aber gut für mich 
Solange Amd nichts zu Stande bringt, wird Intel weiter im ersten Gang mit angezogener Handbremse fahren wollen, und sich hauptsächlich auf deren IGP konzentrieren.


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. April 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Als Besitzer eines i5 3470 werde ich mir ein i7 6770K holen mit DDR4, einfach weil mein i5 3470 mit 3.5 Ghz viel zu oft limitiert (und ich keine OC Möglichkeit habe), gerade in CPU lastigen Spielen (Battlefield 4 MP 64 Spieler, Assassin's Creed:Unity, Watch Dogs, GTAV beim Fahren usw) stört es, daher wird es bei mir der i7 6770K mit DDR4 Ram,.
> Ich hoffe ich ebkomme die Kombi aus CPU, Ram und Mainboard für ~500 Euro.



limitiert der echt so dolle?


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. April 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> War doch zu erwarten, das Skylake nicht alles dagewesene wegfegt Man schreibe eine größere Zahl vor das Produkt und die Dinger werden wieder gekauft wie warme Semmeln. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Zitat aus Tron Legacy: "was macht das neue OS besser wie das alte? Dieses Jahr steht eine 12 auf der Schachtel"...
> 
> Selbst mit nem i5-2500k/i7-2600k muss man nicht wechseln. Intel ist ja auch nicht unter Zugzwang, AMD pennt in Sachen CPU (leider) ja...
> 
> Gruß



genau erstens bekommt AMD es nicht hin Intel Paroli zu bieten in sachen CPU und zweitens lohnt es sich meiner meinung nach erst ab 50%+ umzusatteln auf ne neuere Plattform... 

sorry wegen dem doppelpost...


----------



## Lt.Ford (30. April 2015)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> limitiert der echt so dolle?



Ja, ich merke es auch so langsam.
Habe einen i5-2500 (non-K) und trotz 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen (Turboboost-"Overclocking") ist z.B. bei Cities: Skylines ab ~120k Einwohner so ziemlich Schluss (Grafikkarte langweilt sich bei 50-60% Auslastung und CPU ist bei 98-100%).
Ich werde ziemlich sicher auf den i7-6770K aufrüsten und dank meiner mittlerweile vorhandenen WaKü auch etwas übertakten 

Von Generation zu Generation lohnt es sich nicht aufzurüsten, aber von Sandy auf Skylake sollte es schon spürbar sein


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2015)

Kann man sich mal direkt bei AMD bedanken. So lange die so abkacken, wird Intel nix gescheites mehr auf den Markt bringen. Ich würde mir gerne häufiger mal nen neuen Prozzi kaufen, aber warum? Mein i73770K wirds vermutlich noch zich Jahre tun.


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. April 2015)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke es auch so langsam.
> Habe einen i5-2500 (non-K) und trotz 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen (Turboboost-"Overclocking") ist z.B. bei Cities: Skylines ab ~120k Einwohner so ziemlich Schluss (Grafikkarte langweilt sich bei 50-60% Auslastung und CPU ist bei 98-100%).
> Ich werde ziemlich sicher auf den i7-6770K aufrüsten und dank meiner mittlerweile vorhandenen WaKü auch etwas übertakten
> 
> Von Generation zu Generation lohnt es sich nicht aufzurüsten, aber von Sandy auf Skylake sollte es schon spürbar sein



okay wir werden es sehen...so richtig glaub ich da nicht dran...zumal ich meinem 2600K auch noch ordentlich dampf unterm Sockel machen kann... 

je nachdem wie die Preise zur leistung im gegensatz zu SB aussehen...das neuste brauch ich nicht unbedingt...es muss sich halt spürbar lohnen...alles andere ist mMn rausgeworfenes Geld...okay wer es hat kann dies gerne tun...


----------



## IluBabe (30. April 2015)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> okay wir werden es sehen...so richtig glaub ich da nicht dran...zumal ich meinem 2600K auch noch ordentlich dampf unterm Sockel machen kann...
> 
> je nachdem wie die Preise zur leistung im gegensatz zu SB aussehen...das neuste brauch ich nicht unbedingt...es muss sich halt spürbar lohnen...alles andere ist mMn rausgeworfenes Geld...okay wer es hat kann dies gerne tun...


Du hast 2600k zu 3770k zu 4770k zu 4790k zu 6770k macht die dritte Generation mit einem Refresh dazwischen was jeweils gute 10% Leistung mehr ausmacht. Dazu kommt dann noch der zwar nicht sonderlich bessere aber dennoch dann besser DDR4 Ram mit Quad Channel anstatt Dual Channel. Zudem ist deine Graka nach dem heutigen Stand als altbacken einzustufen. Sprich klar kommt da von der CPU Seite nur etwa 30-bis 40% mehr raus aber die können nen Unterschied amchen in Kombination mit neuem RAM und Graka für eben dann neue Titel. Wenn du nciht vor hast neue Titel auf vollster Pracht zu spielen langt wohl was du hast dennoch.


----------



## Leob12 (30. April 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Du hast 2600k zu 3770k zu 4770k zu 4790k zu 6770k macht die dritte Generation mit einem Refresh dazwischen was jeweils gute 10% Leistung mehr ausmacht. Dazu kommt dann noch der zwar nicht sonderlich bessere aber dennoch dann besser DDR4 Ram mit Quad Channel anstatt Dual Channel. Zudem ist deine Graka nach dem heutigen Stand als altbacken einzustufen. Sprich klar kommt da von der CPU Seite nur etwa 30-bis 40% mehr raus aber die können nen Unterschied amchen in Kombination mit neuem RAM und Graka für eben dann neue Titel. Wenn du nciht vor hast neue Titel auf vollster Pracht zu spielen langt wohl was du hast dennoch.



DDR4 wird aber schön kosten, für die meisten dürfte das uninteressant sein, weil die Mehrleistung dem Preis nicht wirklich rechtfertigt. 

Ich denke schon darüber nach, meinen i5-2400 durch einen Skylake zu ersetzen, aber bis dahin dauerts noch ne Weile. Außerdem sind die Preise für CPUs derzeit richtig hoch >.<


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. April 2015)

ich hab 2600K jup...wie gesagt du kannst deine wie auch immer zu dir kommenden Taler in einen skylake oder was dir so vorschwebt investieren...

für mich lohnt es sich sich nicht...der 2600K funktioniert top...OC potential hat der...


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> DDR4 wird aber schön kosten, für die meisten dürfte das uninteressant sein, weil die Mehrleistung dem Preis nicht wirklich rechtfertigt.
> 
> Ich denke schon darüber nach, meinen i5-2400 durch einen Skylake zu ersetzen, aber bis dahin dauerts noch ne Weile. Außerdem sind die Preise für CPUs derzeit richtig hoch >.<



und da keine wirkliche konkurrenz da ist, kann es sich Intel mehr oder weniger fast aussuchen...


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2015)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> und da keine wirkliche konkurrenz da ist, kann es sich Intel mehr oder weniger fast aussuchen...



Danke, AMD!


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Habe einen i5-2500 (non-K) und trotz 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen (Turboboost-"Overclocking") ist z.B. bei Cities: Skylines ab ~120k Einwohner so ziemlich Schluss (Grafikkarte langweilt sich bei 50-60% Auslastung und CPU ist bei 98-100%).



Keine Sorge, bei sowas klappen alle CPUs irgendwann weg.
Liegt einfach auch an der Programmierung des Games, da die Engine mit der Einwohnerzahl am Ende schlicht überfordert ist.


----------



## JimSim3 (30. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kann man sich mal direkt bei AMD bedanken. So lange die so abkacken, wird Intel nix gescheites mehr auf den Markt bringen. Ich würde mir gerne häufiger mal nen neuen Prozzi kaufen, aber warum? Mein i73770K wirds vermutlich noch zich Jahre tun.



Mittlerweile glaub ich daran nicht mehr. Man sieht hier doch die Reaktion, keiner ist von den neuen Prozessoren begeistert. Hätte Intel hier mehr Kerne und nen höhere IPC rausgehauen wären hier sicherlich einige bereit gewesen ihr System aufzurüsten, auch wenn man es nicht unbedingt braucht.

Ich denke Intel hat langsam wirklich Probleme mehr aus ihren CPUs raus zu kitzeln, in wiefern ein konkurrenzfähiges AMD daran was ändern würde... Naja... Auf jeden Fall hätte sicher auch Intel ein Produkt das die Leute wieder dazu bewegt neue CPU's zu kaufen.


----------



## freieswort (1. Mai 2015)

witzig, sogar als überzeugter intel fanboy wünscht man sich mitlerweile, das amd zen was vernünftiges wird, langsam wird es lächerlich was intel abliefert, wenn es so weitergeht wird intel noch in den grafikkartenmarkt einsteigen wollen, weil sie bei den prozessoren zu wenig zu tun bekommen


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. Mai 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> witzig, sogar als überzeugter intel fanboy wünscht man sich mitlerweile, das amd zen was vernünftiges wird, langsam wird es lächerlich was intel abliefert, wenn es so weitergeht wird intel noch in den grafikkartenmarkt einsteigen wollen, weil sie bei den prozessoren zu wenig zu tun bekommen



Moment hatten die das nicht mit Lareeby vor oder wie das hieß?


----------



## rackcity (1. Mai 2015)

gut, bleibt mein 4770k noch lange drinne.


----------



## Tobi120789 (1. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kann man sich mal direkt bei AMD bedanken. So lange die so abkacken, wird Intel nix gescheites mehr auf den Markt bringen. Ich würde mir gerne häufiger mal nen neuen Prozzi kaufen, aber warum? Mein i73770K wirds vermutlich noch zich Jahre tun.



Bedank dich doch lieber bei Intel , die haben es bald geschafft AMD kaputt zu bekommen , selbst wenn Zen 20% schneller wie Skylake sein sollte, was ich mal stark bezweifle, würde trotzdem die mehrheit zu Intel greifen. AMD braucht leider zu lange. Zen wird mit sicherheit genau so eine pleite wie Bulldozer.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Mai 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> witzig, sogar als überzeugter intel fanboy wünscht man sich mitlerweile, das amd zen was vernünftiges wird, langsam wird es lächerlich was intel abliefert, wenn es so weitergeht wird intel noch in den grafikkartenmarkt einsteigen wollen, weil sie bei den prozessoren zu wenig zu tun bekommen



Solange die Konkurrenz nichts gscheites bringt, hat Intel keinen Grund an dem Tick Tock (5 - 10% pro Gen) was zu ändern.
Also AMD, strengt euch mal an.



@Tobi120789

Was kann Intel für wenn es AMD immer wieder vergeigt?
Seit der Core  Architektur kann AMD nicht mehr mit Intel mithalten, heißt seit mehr als 9 Jahren ist Intel ungeschlagen. Ist doch schön langsam lächerlich wie inkompetent man bei AMD ist.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Mai 2015)

Grundsätzlich trägt Intel einen sehr großen Anteil an der Misere von AMD - ich erinnere nur mal an die von Intel bestochenen Computerhersteller, nur Intel-CPU-getriebene Rechner auf den Markt zu bringen . . .
Da hätte man  gegen Intel  eine vielfach höhere Geldstrafe verhängen  - und einen Teil der Strafe an AMD weiterleiten müssen (entgangener Umsatz/Gewinn und damit weniger Investitionskapital für Weiterentwicklungen) .  
Jetzt hat man(n) halt das Problem eines Quasi-Monopols . . .

Was ist am Monopol so toll ?
Es macht die Taschen voll!
Und wer ist der Looser?
Der User . . .


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bei sowas klappen alle CPUs irgendwann weg.
> Liegt einfach auch an der Programmierung des Games, da die Engine mit der Einwohnerzahl am Ende schlicht überfordert ist.



Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, aber in dem Fall stimmt das leider (oder zum Glück?) nicht.
Das Spiel wurde schon mit 1 Mio. Einwohner getestet und es hat funktioniert.
Und außerdem war das nur ein Beispiel ^^

---
Ich würde sehr gerne auf Zen warten, aber das kommt anscheinend erst Q3 2016 und ist einfach viel zu spät.
Dann eben wieder Intel. Aber hier weiß ich wenigstens, was ich bekomme. Zen könnte immer noch floppen.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Mai 2015)

Naja für ein Spiel alleine würde ich persönlich nicht unbedingt aufrüsten, für die Spiele, die ich aber aktuell zocke btw vorhabe zu zocken, wird mein i5 Ivy Bridge @3,7 es auf jeden Fall noch tun.
Schont den Geldbeutel, wenn es auch etwas langweilig ist, werde mal Dx12 und weitere Spiele abwarten und dann schauen wie es mit dem Aufrüsten aussieht.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich trägt Intel einen sehr großen Anteil an der Misere von AMD - ich erinnere nur mal an die von Intel bestochenen Computerhersteller, nur Intel-CPU-getriebene Rechner auf den Markt zu bringen . . .
> Da hätte man  gegen Intel  eine vielfach höhere Geldstrafe verhängen  - und einen Teil der Strafe an AMD weiterleiten müssen (entgangener Umsatz/Gewinn und damit weniger Investitionskapital für Weiterentwicklungen) .
> Jetzt hat man(n) halt das Problem eines Quasi-Monopols . . .
> 
> ...




Du machst es dir viel zu einfach.
Intel hat nicht AMD gezwungen den Phenom 1 und 2 zu bringen und der Bulldozer ist auch ganz alleine auf dem Misst von AMD gewachsen, dazu kommen noch die APUs.
AMD hat genügend schlechte Entscheidungen getroffen und trägt ganz alleine die Schuld daran wo sie jetzt stehen oder schon seit Jahren stehen.

Natürlich gefällt es mir nicht, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und lässt Preise sinken aber mit den Finger auf Intel zu zeigen und zu behaupten die sind Schuld ist Quatsch.

Den größten Blödsinn den AMD je gemacht war ATI zu kaufen, denn das hat sehr viel Geld gekostet, Geld das was die besser in den CPU Entwicklung gesteckt hätten.
Dann kam man noch auf die super Idee APUs bringen zu müssen, die auch mehr oder weniger floppten und dann hat man mit dem Bulldozer einfach am Markt vorbei entwickelt. Seit Jahren hat AMD keinen Sockel mehr gebracht, seit Jahren bringen die Boardpartner keine Boards mehr (gut mit USB 3 hat man ein paar upgedated) aber sonst herrscht da ewig Stillstand.
Im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis werden es immer weniger die eine AMD CPU haben, viele würden gern aber Intel bietet einfach mehr und das für wenig Aufpreis. Selbst im Gebraucht Markt spricht nix für AMD, da ist man mit einer gebrauchten Sandy Plattform besser dran und die bekommt man sehr günstig.

AMD muss unbedingt wieder was attraktives im Angebot haben, oder überhaupt mal was neues und damit auch mal Werbung machen, denn Intel schläft nicht und bringt ständig neue Produkte (5 - 10% mehr Leistung gegenüber der älteren Plattform sind nicht viel aber die Leute kaufen).
Als potenzieller AMD Käufer muss man noch 1 Jahr warten bis Zen mal endlich kommt, in der Zeit kann viel passieren.


----------



## Schinken (1. Mai 2015)

Also wirklich, etwas nachdenken. Alle sagen: ,,Danke AMD, dass Intel den Fortschritt blockiert.''
Erstens: Die Marktwirtschaft blockiert hier, da sie am Profit und nicht am Fortschritt ausgerichtet ist.  
Zweitens: Wenn ihr nur darauf wartet dass AMD einen besseren Prozessor baut damit Intel nachlegen muss und ihr den kaufen könnt habt ihr da schon den Fehler. Welche Motivation hätte AMD Milliarden in das Schließen der High-End Lücke zu stecken wenn die Menschen aus Markengeilheit auch bei entsprechendem AMD-Pondon zu Intel greifen würden? AMD  tut Betriebswirtschaftlich besser daran sein Gewinn in dem Segment in dem man noch mithält auszubauen. ,,Aus Prinzip'' nimmt man den Kampf um die Leistungskrone nicht auf, das wäre eine schlechte Risiko-Nutzen-Rechnung. Das Image von Intel als einzig wahrem Prozessorhersteller ist doch bekannt, ebenso das Kaufverhalten der Masse, damit muss AMD planen, solange sie Dividenden abwerfen wollen. Nicht mit Millionenausgaben fürs Prestige.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Mai 2015)

Intel ist in so ziemlich jeder Kategorie besser, das Amd wo günstiger oder besser ist musst du mit der Lupe suchen, höchsten da wo eine stärkere IGP gewollt ist sucht man nach Amd Hardware.
Amd Fans schreiben immer wieder das Amd ohne Geld von den Käufern nichts tun könne, aber klar ist doch das niemand deren Hardware kauft solange sie nichts vernünftiges haben.
Wieso sollte man auch Amd kaufen, wenn man von Intel um das selbe Geld mehr Leistung mit weniger Stromverbrauch erhält, selbst der i3 4150 ist "in Spielen" gleich schnell wie der fast doppelt so teure und zweit schnellst Amd Prozessor FX 9370.
Amd findet überwiegend bei der uninformierten Käuferschicht Abnehmer, es ist doch keine Seltenheit das Nutzer zu Amd gegriffen haben weil sie glaubten das sie mehr leisten, weil Amd doch mehr Kerne mit mehr Takt anbiete, und in Wahrheit sind deren Kerne so viel Werte wie irgendwas zwischen ein 1/2 bis 3/4 Kern, und die Leistung pro Takt sogar schwächer als der des letzten Phenoms ist.


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7360524 schrieb:
			
		

> Amd Fans schreiben immer wieder das Amd ohne Geld von den Käufern nichts tun könne, aber klar ist doch das niemand deren Hardware kauft solange sie nichts vernünftiges haben.
> Wieso sollte man auch Amd kaufen, wenn man von Intel um das selbe Geld mehr Leistung mit weniger Stromverbrauch erhält, selbst der i3 4150 ist "in Spielen" gleich schnell wie der fast doppelt so teure und zweit schnellst Amd Prozessor FX 9370.
> Amd findet überwiegend bei der uninformierten Käuferschicht Abnehmer, es ist doch keine Seltenheit das Nutzer zu Amd gegriffen haben weil sie glaubten das sie mehr leisten, weil Amd doch mehr Kerne mit mehr Takt anbiete, und in Wahrheit sind deren Kerne so viel Werte wie irgendwas zwischen ein 1/2 bis 3/4 Kern, und die Leistung pro Takt sogar schwächer als der des letzten Phenoms ist.


Da schließe ich mich soweit an, was nutzen 8 "echte" Kerne und hohe Taktraten, wenn am Ende die Konkurrenz doch besser dasteht... Zen müsste jetzt kommen und punkten, nicht erst in einem Jahr

Gruß


----------



## xHaru (1. Mai 2015)

Lohnt ja überhaupt nicht..


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. Mai 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Lohnt ja überhaupt nicht..



Wenn man einen i7 4790K hat, wohl kaum...


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2015)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Wenn man einen i7 4790K hat, wohl kaum...


Auch nicht wirklich, wenn man einen i7-3770k/4770k sein eigen nennt... Ab Sandy *könnte* man vielleicht drüber nachdenken. Oder auch nicht und wenn man ein k-Modell besitzt noch weniger...

Gruß


----------



## Leob12 (1. Mai 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Auch nicht wirklich, wenn man einen i7-3770k/4770k sein eigen nennt... Ab Sandy *könnte* man vielleicht drüber nachdenken. Oder auch nicht und wenn OC im Spiel ist noch weniger...
> 
> Gruß


Wenn man seine CPU übertakten kann, dann hat man auch mit einem Sandy Bridge wenige Probleme. Einerseits eh toll, spart man sich doch viel Geld. 
Ich überlege mir schon, meinen Sandy Bridge zu ersetzen, wobei, wann kommt denn die Mittelklasse raus? Termine gibts ja noch lange keine, von dem her abwarten. Ist zwar auch wieder lästig, weil man dann doch immer herumschrauben will^^


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn man seine CPU übertakten kann, dann hat man auch mit einem Sandy Bridge wenige Probleme.


Ich glaub auch nicht wirklich, das man mit einem i5-2500k/i7-2600k@4,4-4,5Ghz beim daddeln abkackt

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Mai 2015)

Außer vlt. noch weniger Stromverbrauch sehe ich bei Skylake absolut keinen Grund von meinem "Ur-alten" 3820 aufzurüsten. Es wäre sogar Unwirtschaftlich ^10. 
Ich hätte damals nie gedacht, dass meine Übergangslösung 3820 wahrscheinlich 2016 noch erleben wird


----------



## Schinken (1. Mai 2015)

Ja. Und? Ich gebe ja zu dass Intels Prozessoren in den meisten Fällen besser sind. Was ich sagte bezog sich auf die verquere Erwartung AMD solle ,,wieder aufschließen'' damit INtel etwas ändert. Wenn man ein Problem mit Intel hat sollte man sich auch über Intel beschweren. Das ist als würde man bei nem Umzug von dem zwölfjährigen erwarten genausoviel zu schleppen wie der professionelle Umzugshelfer, weil der sich ja sonst nicht ansttrengt. Dabei sollte man schlicht denjenigen ankacken der zuwenig leistet.


----------



## sikeij (2. Mai 2015)

Bin hier schon ne Weile nicht mehr so aktiv, aktuell interessieren mich mehr Smartphones...
OT, aber egal.

Was auffällt ist, dass aktuelle SM-CPU mittlerweile 8 echte Kerne anbieten. Die 4-Kern Phase wurd ja quasi übersprungen (1-2 Generationen). Seit C2Q 8xxx hat sich im Mittelsegment hier nichts mehr getan. Argument, es bringt nichts, da Programme nicht in dem Maße Multithreating tauglich seien...

Wenn es so weitergeht holen die SM Prozzis auf und werden auch für Desktop interessant. Ich glaube eher, dass Intel aus dieser Ecke neue Herausforderer bekommt. Dazu der Trend weg vom Desktop hin ins Mobilsegment. Das lässt die Gewinne von ARM usw. steigen. Vllt. bekommen die Lust sich im High End Segment mehr zu engagieren. Und Intel bekommt da wenig hin.

Es bleibt dabei, wer schläft bzw. sich ausruht wird große Probleme bekommen. Natürlich nicht in einem halben Jahr, aber im Zeitrahmen nächste 10 Jahre würd ich mal schätzen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Mai 2015)

*AW:*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht wirklich, das man mit einem i5-2500k/i7-2600k@4,4-4,5Ghz beim daddeln abkackt
> 
> Gruß


Dazu gibt es einen neuen Test, sehr interessant wie ich finde : http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/grafikkarten-17x-amd-radeon-und-nvidia-geforce-im-vergleich/5/#abschnitt_benchmarks_auf_dem_intel_core_i52500k
Mein Fazit: Sandy ist noch immer sehr gut dabei, aber bei gewissen Spiel/Hardware Konstellationen sieht man deren alter schon an.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW:*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7363505 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gibt es einen neuen Test, sehr interessant wie ich finde : http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/grafikkarten-17x-amd-radeon-und-nvidia-geforce-im-vergleich/5/#abschnitt_benchmarks_auf_dem_intel_core_i52500k
> Mein Fazit: Sandy ist noch immer sehr gut dabei, aber bei gewissen Spiel/Hardware Konstellationen sieht man deren alter schon an.



Naja, für die Mehrkosten ist die Mehrleistung nicht wirklich spürbar. 
Wem die <5 FPS nicht jucken, der hat keinen Grund aufzurüsten. Mal sehen ob es mit Skylake sind machen wird aufzurüsten. Wenn nicht, dann kommt bei mir einfach ne neue Karte rein und fertig^^


----------



## KrHome (3. Mai 2015)

*AW:*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7363505 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gibt es einen neuen Test, sehr interessant wie ich finde : http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/grafikkarten-17x-amd-radeon-und-nvidia-geforce-im-vergleich/5/#abschnitt_benchmarks_auf_dem_intel_core_i52500k
> Mein Fazit: Sandy ist noch immer sehr gut dabei, aber bei gewissen Spiel/Hardware Konstellationen sieht man deren alter schon an.


Ryse und Unity machen im Test Probleme mit dem 2500K. Bei Ryse liegt's am schlechten AMD Treiber (der Overhead killt den Sandy - mit ner Geforce läuft's flüssig). Und in Unity bricht das Sandy System wegen PCIe 2.0 mit 2 GiB Grafikkarten weg, weil die Schnittstelle mit dem Ram umschichten nicht hinterher kommt.

Beides Dinge die man umgehen kann - bei Ryse durch eine Nvidia GPU und bei Unity durch 4 GiB VRam - dann merkt man selbst mit einer GTX 980 nicht ob man einen 2500K @ 3,3 GHz oder einen 4770K @ 4,4 GHz im System hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2015)

Ist in dem Test denn auch der 2500K übertaktet?


----------



## KrHome (4. Mai 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist in dem Test denn auch der 2500K übertaktet?


Nein, der läuft mit Standardtakt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Mai 2015)

Also nützt mir ein 4770k überhaupt nix 
Vor allem wird die CPU immer unwichtiger... d.h für mich Sandy bis sie stirbt ^^


----------



## Leob12 (4. Mai 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Also nützt mir ein 4770k überhaupt nix
> Vor allem wird die CPU immer unwichtiger... d.h für mich Sandy bis sie stirbt ^^



Yay^^ 
Und da beschweren sich die Leute über mangelnden "Fortschritt". Ist doch fein wenn man mit einer CPU lange auskommt.


----------



## kingluiii12 (6. Mai 2015)

War abzusehen das Skylake kaum besser als Haswell E ist... Bleibe ich lieber bei meinem 4790k bei 4,75 GHz.


----------

